# Seat Post Agonies!



## digiminiman (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi All

I've just bought a de rosa Avant which I love to bits, but.

That bloody seat post.

Not only is it a pain in the ass to tighten the saddle in place, especially roadside with mini tools, but it also way too uncomfortable . After about 40 miles I've had enough, my saddle is an SLR XP which I use on my other bikes with no complaints.

What do you guys recomend to use on this frameset? 

Cheers


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

Exactly what kind of discomfort are you experiencing? I have an SLR mounted on my King and haven't had any problems (I LOVE the saddle). I admit with the seatpost you need three hands to change saddles but I can't imagine you'd need to tighten it roadside. Is it a standard De Rosa seatpost? Did you fit the bike yourself or did your LBS set the Avant up for you? If they did, I would take it back to them.


----------



## digiminiman (Sep 24, 2005)

The reason for the roadside fix was that the saddle fell off, it managed to work loose and depart before I had a chance to stop and re-tighten.

My previous bike was a Look 386i, same saddle any distance no problem. I just think that maybe this post is a lot stiffer than the previous Ergopost and am looking to change to another brand. I have an older Bontrager in the garage somewhere, maybe I'll give that a try.


----------



## MD80 (Mar 2, 2003)

digiminiman said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've just bought a de rosa Avant which I love to bits, but.
> 
> ...


Ive been using Bontrager race x lite on mine. Its not the most bling seat post or the lightest but I had no issues while training/racing it this season, and the adjustment is very easy. It also matches my frame perfectly. It might not be your cup of tea but take a look. I believe they also have an offset version.

http://www.hostdub.com/S-WORKS:IMG_0777s:full


----------

